# 9/16 - Cherry Audio drops a new emulation



## doctoremmet (Sep 1, 2021)

I’m rooting for a Jupiter 4.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 4, 2021)

Looking forward to their new synth on 9-16 , no clue what it could be.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2021)

That picture of our solar system kind of hints towards a Jupiter. One can dream of some other J than the clichéd 8?

The 4 was used by Human League on their seminal Dare! album. One of Brittain’s finest synthpop albums.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 4, 2021)




----------

